# Crimson Trace on my G19



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was watching some Youtube videos of Clay Martin torturing steel plates with a pistol and noticed he had a C T laser grip on it. (If you are not familiar with Clay, he is a Special Forces type that makes me proud to be an American.)
Anyway, I soon found myself shopping online for a Laser grip. I found a used one on Ebay from an outfit in West Virginia that had a 100% 5 star rating. $80 and four days later I have it on my G19.
I took it to the range today and it is money well spent. At 7 yards I could easily hit a 2" target without looking at the sights. 
Nicest part is that you don't need a special holster and it takes up very little space on the gun.

GW


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

First


----------

